# Any Nursing/Med/Dentistry/Pharm Students here??



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm a pre-nursing student and was just curious to see if any other SA suffers were also going into the medical field???

I feel like it is quite a difficult field, and especially difficult with SA when you must socialize and care for people. However, in my experience, my SA tends to go away when I work as a nurse assistant. 

Any comments, experiences or opinions from you all would be interesting


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

I!

Though I'm still in pre-med and there's not much contact with patients. I just hope that when things get to that, I will do alright :afr

But i've noticed that the more I do something, the more used I get with it. So maybe if I will have to speak with patients I'll eventually be able to not stress about it.


----------



## Coastal (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, I'm in my last year of pharmacy school, on rotations and do have to talk to patients a lot. I also had to give a lot of presentations throughout my school career, but I find that I am not as nervous if I know what I am talking about and am confident in what I am saying. Since I would practice my presentations beforehand and rely on my knowledge of medications when talking to patients, it is not that bad.

But I am more than useless when it comes to general chit-chat and making social connections =(


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Haillzz91 said:


> I feel like it is quite a difficult field, and especially difficult with SA when you must socialize and care for people. However, in my experience, my SA tends to go away when I work as a nurse assistant.


I'm a med student in my 3rd year, so I'm doing rotations. I'm like you in that I don't have problems with my SA when I'm talking to patients, and though I've found myself getting nervous with doing certain things (like physicals and waking patients up), I don't think it's any worse than what my peers feel - so I don't think the SA factors in. Where I've found it intruding is in socializing with colleagues, especially those senior to myself, like residents and attending physicians. As far as the nursing staff goes, I have no problems when dealing with them professionally, and actually, some of my SA timidness seems to help in so far as getting them to like me, though again, I get nervous and don't generally initiate conversation outside the professional level.

Anyways, keep up the hard work, it's a great field, and you know, nurses are the ones really running the hospital floors .


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Nursing here, just need to get my CNA then I can finally start the program.

I currently work in mental health and my SA does kind of restrain me from fulfilling my potential, but I've noticed that if you have a genuine desire to help others in your field then that really sustains your interest and ability.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Ohhh, me! Im just starting my gen ed classes. Actually took a cna class back in 2010, but my SA was so bad back then that i stopped going. But my work around the elderly has really brought me out of my shell somehow. Most of them seem more accepting and understanding; at least, theyve suffered through worse experiences than i have, and it helps put things into perspective. Im retaking the cna class in the spring to hopefully get a job as a cna and then continue working toward becoming a travelling nurse. I am excited!


----------



## caius timidus (Aug 19, 2010)

I am graduating from college next spring and a month ago received my first medical school acceptance. My social anxiety came into play during applications and interviews since they really bring out any fears of evaluation you might have. At the same time, all the other applicants are just as anxious. From my experiences shadowing and speaking to different physicians, I feel I will be able to handle patients. Actually, one of my medical school interviews was a "difficult patient" situation in which I was supposed to spend 10 minutes trying to convince an actor that he does not need an unnecessary treatment/resist his attempts at breaking me. I feel this was an excellent idea for an interview because it helps determine whether you feel comfortable in tricky situations. Perhaps there is some way nursing students can practice similar difficult situations to test how you respond.

My opinion on different careers is somewhat limited by experience, but I encourage other people with social anxiety to pursue medical or nursing careers. I don't mean this in a corny "anyone can do anything" kind of way: I feel that being quiet and sensitive can actually help you when working with patients. I doubt anyone wants to be cared for by a brash nurse or have their doctor treat them like another "buddy".


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

caius timidus said:


> I am graduating from college next spring and a month ago received my first medical school acceptance. My social anxiety came into play during applications and interviews since they really bring out any fears of evaluation you might have. At the same time, all the other applicants are just as anxious. From my experiences shadowing and speaking to different physicians, I feel I will be able to handle patients. Actually, one of my medical school interviews was a "difficult patient" situation in which I was supposed to spend 10 minutes trying to convince an actor that he does not need an unnecessary treatment/resist his attempts at breaking me. I feel this was an excellent idea for an interview because it helps determine whether you feel comfortable in tricky situations. Perhaps there is some way nursing students can practice similar difficult situations to test how you respond.
> 
> My opinion on different careers is somewhat limited by experience, but I encourage other people with social anxiety to pursue medical or nursing careers. I don't mean this in a corny "anyone can do anything" kind of way: I feel that being quiet and sensitive can actually help you when working with patients. I doubt anyone wants to be cared for by a brash nurse or have their doctor treat them like another "buddy".


Congrats!!! It's really early in the cycle! Seriously, awesome job, I hope you're able to pat yourself on the back, because getting in is an utter nightmare imo. I can only speak for myself, but I'm sure you'll love it, since everything you learn about is fascinating, and when you finally get to put it into practice it can be very rewarding (you don't feel like you make a difference everyday, but on those days you do, it's great ).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a nurse...and a student. But I'm in the process of getting my Masters.  And yeah it's draining to be at work and socialize and everything but I put on a cheerful mask and then come home and hibernate for an entire day.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a medical student, 1st year. Just finished up my first semester. There some SA -provoking things I've faced and will continue to face in medical school of course, but I'll continue to tackle them as they come along. Or fumble through them awkwardly lol. Either way, I'll survive and get to where I want to be.


----------



## aaronjc3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pre-med here, although I'm still a Sophomore in college. I honestly don't have much of an issue in terms of academics, although I feel like my social anxiety really becomes a hindrance in terms of becoming more involved in school. They all say that med schools are looking for "well-rounded students" that have held leadership positions and are highly involved on campus, but it's hard to become a leader when you can't even muster enough courage to talk up in front of a group of 10 people :/


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

im pre-nursing as well after quite a few major changes
i know SA will make it hard when ihave to start interacting with patients but im pretty sure i'll deal. 
i refuse to go through all the schooling just to quit bc of my SA


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Laith said:


> I'm a medical student, 1st year. Just finished up my first semester. There some SA -provoking things I've faced and will continue to face in medical school of course, but I'll continue to tackle them as they come along. Or fumble through them awkwardly lol. Either way, I'll survive and get to where I want to be.


What speciality? General Prac, Surgeon, etc.


----------



## Aimforthestars (May 8, 2013)

Pre-med student here! I'm a sophomore in college. SA doesn't play too much a role in academics, except when it comes to being evaluated by professors or getting grades back. But everyone gets nervous about those kinds of things, really. One of the most challenging aspects is forming relationships with professors. I'm usually very timid and unsure of how to begin conversation when looking for someone to do research with or seek advice from. Because of that I still haven't found a professor to do research with (it's been a couple of semesters since I decided I wanted to) and I don't feel I have very close ties with professors. I know that these relationships are important when it comes to applying to med school, as letters of recommendation from valued professors play a big role. Does anyone have any advice on this?
I also know that interviews will be very nerve-wracking, but I plan on practicing a lot with the career center on campus and tackling each hurdle as it comes. Best not to get overwhelmed by everything all at once.


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a pharmacy student, but I really wanted to go to medical school or nursing initially. I wanted to go into a healthcare field because I find anatomy and physiology and human disease really interesting and challenging, which I think helps me gain confidence and curtails my anxiety. But it depends on the kind of work, because some of it makes my anxiety worse. I did a rotation at a retail pharmacy and hated it. My supervisor yelled at me everyday, even though I didn't do anything all that wrong. My SA was the worst it ever was in this setting. I used to stammer whilst around the pharmacists, and would not know half of what I was doing since I never worked retail that seemed to piss off my supervisor who was supposed to teach me. I love helping people out with medical related questions, but a lot of retail is also doing small talk with patients (especially older patients) while their prescription is getting filled, which is tough for me. I am more comfortable talking with a teen/pediatric population though, which is kind of limited in pharmacy. I also didn't really enjoy hospital pharmacy because you sit in a hospital basement all day and it seems socially isolating (though it was better than retail imo). The only thing I really seem to like about pharmacy is the clinical aspect. It seems to be interesting because you get to work with nurses and doctors. At the end of the day, I'm still debating whether or not I wanna go back to school after I graduate. Don't really know what I'm really passionate about. I think my anxiety in general has made me really indecisive about my academic goals.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

lonelyjew said:


> I'm a med student in my 3rd year, so I'm doing rotations. I'm like you in that I don't have problems with my SA when I'm talking to patients, and though I've found myself getting nervous with doing certain things (like physicals and waking patients up), I don't think it's any worse than what my peers feel - so I don't think the SA factors in. Where I've found it intruding is in socializing with colleagues, especially those senior to myself, like residents and attending physicians. As far as the nursing staff goes, I have no problems when dealing with them professionally, and actually, some of my SA timidness seems to help in so far as getting them to like me, though again, I get nervous and don't generally initiate conversation outside the professional level.
> 
> Anyways, keep up the hard work, it's a great field, and you know, nurses are the ones really running the hospital floors .


Thanks! I will keep it up!

I can relate with struggling to socialize with peers, as opposed to patients and hospital faculty, which is funny because I'd think it'd be the opposite! I mean, your colleagues learn with you and are likely to have similar interests. Perhaps it's more stressful because we see them more often? I don't know. It's interesting though.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Nursing here, just need to get my CNA then I can finally start the program.
> 
> I currently work in mental health and my SA does kind of restrain me from fulfilling my potential, but I've noticed that if you have a genuine desire to help others in your field then that really sustains your interest and ability.


Is it mandatory to get the CNA license in your state? I think that's actually a great idea, because in Cali there are so many complaints that new nurses and even old nurses fail to know the basics of patient care such as bathing, changing, ambulating, and socializing, since they scarcely learn it in nursing school and don't have to take a CNA course.

I voluntarily took a CNA course and am working as a CNA because I want to become a nurse that's not just well educated, but can also apply the skills.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

mdiada said:


> Ohhh, me! Im just starting my gen ed classes. Actually took a cna class back in 2010, but my SA was so bad back then that i stopped going. But my work around the elderly has really brought me out of my shell somehow. Most of them seem more accepting and understanding; at least, theyve suffered through worse experiences than i have, and it helps put things into perspective. Im retaking the cna class in the spring to hopefully get a job as a cna and then continue working toward becoming a travelling nurse. I am excited!


That's great! I know I love working with the elderly! As you said, they're more accepting and understanding. I'd get so nervous at times and they'd say, "Relax. You're new. You won't do it perfect, but you're a sweet girl and you're trying. That's what matters."

It made me think, "Dang!! Screw 20-something year olds! I wanna hang out with the old folks! They're so nice, grateful for the smallest things, give wise advice, and they tell clever jokes!"

I think working with the aging population is a great area for people with SA. Good luck with your CNA course! I know, for me, that clinicals and presenting the skills during the test day was the hardest!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm a nurse...and a student. But I'm in the process of getting my Masters.  And yeah it's draining to be at work and socialize and everything but I put on a cheerful mask and then come home and hibernate for an entire day.


Sorry! I have some questions and I hope it's not nosy, but I'm curious. What area of nursing do you work in? Also, what environment do you work in? (ex. a unit at a hospital, a small clinic, a doctor's office, etc.)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> Is it mandatory to get the CNA license in your state? I think that's actually a great idea, because in Cali there are so many complaints that new nurses and even old nurses fail to know the basics of patient care such as bathing, changing, ambulating, and socializing, since they scarcely learn it in nursing school and don't have to take a CNA course.
> 
> I voluntarily took a CNA course and am working as a CNA because I want to become a nurse that's not just well educated, but can also apply the skills.


At least in the schools that I want to get into a CNA is required, and yeah it's a good idea to do it and learn those basics, it really teaches you all the common sense things that aren't really that common.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

Pre-nursing here. I want to hopefully use this opportunity to help with my SA. Also, I love to help and care for others so I quit my job to go back to school.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> At least in the schools that I want to get into a CNA is required, and yeah it's a good idea to do it and learn those basics, it really teaches you all the common sense things that aren't really that common.


Haha it's true. The common sense things aren't all that common and you learn that people prefer things differently. I gave one person a shower and they said," will you hurry up?!? I am freezing here!!" Then the second person, I showered them fast, and they were like, " I can tell you're new, because you are not thorough at all." So now I just ask beforehand, "do you want a fast shower or a thorough one?"


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

fumimarie said:


> Pre-nursing here. I want to hopefully use this opportunity to help with my SA. Also, I love to help and care for others so I quit my job to go back to school.


I think it can depend on where you work in nursing to help your SA. My mom works in oncology and since people are going through hell with chemo, some are strong, grateful and nice, but others are rude, demanding, and overall just mean. I do think nursing, if you keep it up, gives you a tough skin though. Working as a CNA, I've already learned to deal with difficult people better.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> I think it can depend on where you work in nursing to help your SA. My mom works in oncology and since people are going through hell with chemo, some are strong, grateful and nice, but others are rude, demanding, and overall just mean. I do think nursing, if you keep it up, gives you a tough skin though. Working as a CNA, I've already learned to deal with difficult people better.


Yeah, I'm kinda thinking about what department I want to specialize in, maybe L&D or NICU or something like that.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

fumimarie said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda thinking about what department I want to specialize in, maybe L&D or NICU or something like that.


Well, if you really like babies, those are some good choices!


----------



## Rashomon89 (Dec 24, 2013)

I finished high medical school and after that went on medical college just to quit after 1 year. Too much stressful for me and I found that human anatomy is not so interesting to learn . Now I am close to finishing biology course on another college.

During my practical work in hospital I had many difficulties with SA. Because of SA in some situations my shaky hands were problem for me. But overall I enjoyed interacting with patients and I was feeling happy although somewhat exausted when I return from work. So if anyone with SA is asking should he/she go in medical field I would definitively recommend. It can be challenging, it can be stressful, but If you like medicine/nursing just go for it and don't let this condition stop you.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rashomon89 said:


> I finished high medical school and after that went on medical college just to quit after 1 year. Too much stressful for me and I found that human anatomy is not so interesting to learn . Now I am close to finishing biology course on another college.
> 
> During my practical work in hospital I had many difficulties with SA. Because of SA in some situations my shaky hands were problem for me. But overall I enjoyed interacting with patients and I was feeling happy although somewhat exausted when I return from work. So if anyone with SA is asking should he/she go in medical field I would definitively recommend. It can be challenging, it can be stressful, but If you like medicine/nursing just go for it and don't let this condition stop you.


At least you gave it a try


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump


----------

